# DNS Server als OFFLINE markiert



## mare (31. März 2011)

Ich habe folgendes Multiserversetup aufgebaut :

1x Master + BIND als Hidden DNS (wird auf die 4 Public Server gepusht)
3x WEB+DB+FTP
1x Mail

Als ich bei den ersten Versuchen alles auf einer Maschine hatte war alles ok.
Jetzt meldet ISP_CONFIG im Monitor dass der DNS Server (localhost) offline wäre.

Bind läuft und beantwortet auch Anfragen. Im Quellcode steht beim DNS ein TCP Test auf Port 53. Ein Telnet auf den Port funktioniert.
Wo kann ich nachschauen, warum ISPconfig der Meinung ist, das Server wäre offline ?


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

Stell sicher dass der DNS Server auch an localhost erreichbar ist un nidcht nur auf einer anderen IP.


----------



## mare (31. März 2011)

Hallo,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Der Server antwortet auch auf Anfrage auf localhost.


```
root@control:~# netstat -an | grep ":53"
tcp        0      0 192.168.216.201:53        0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
tcp6       0      0 :::53                   :::*                    LISTEN
udp        0      0 192.168.216.201:53        0.0.0.0:*
udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*
udp6       0      0 :::53                   :::*
root@control:~#
```


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

Schau mal ob localhost richtig in der /etc/hosts für IP 127.0.0.1 definiert ist.


----------



## mare (31. März 2011)

```
root@control:~# grep local /etc/hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet

root@control:~# grep 127 /etc/hosts 
127.0.0.1       localhost
```


```
dig google.de @localhost

; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> google.de @localhost
google.de.              300     IN      A       209.85.143.104
google.de.              300     IN      A       209.85.143.99
.
.
.
.
;; Query time: 654 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Thu Mar 31 14:38:54 2011
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 173
```


----------



## mare (31. März 2011)

Die Abfrage läuft auch sauber :


```
tcpdump -i lo port 53

14:45:02.192601 IP localhost.60336 > localhost.domain: Flags [S], seq 1622520591, win 32792, options [mss 16396,sackOK,TS val 24585069 ecr 0,nop,wscale 6], length 0
14:45:02.192638 IP localhost.domain > localhost.60336: Flags [S.], seq 1609848092, ack 1622520592, win 32768, options [mss 16396,sackOK,TS val 24585069 ecr 24585069,nop,wscale 6], length 0
14:45:02.192661 IP localhost.60336 > localhost.domain: Flags [.], ack 1, win 513, options [nop,nop,TS val 24585069 ecr 24585069], length 0
14:45:02.193270 IP localhost.60336 > localhost.domain: Flags [P.], seq 1:19, ack 1, win 513, options [nop,nop,TS val 24585069 ecr 24585069], length 1821536 update+ [b2&3=0x2f20] [21584a] [18516q] [12081n] [11824au][|domain]
14:45:02.193288 IP localhost.domain > localhost.60336: Flags [.], ack 19, win 512, options [nop,nop,TS val 24585069 ecr 24585069], length 0
14:45:04.195850 IP localhost.60336 > localhost.domain: Flags [F.], seq 19, ack 1, win 513, options [nop,nop,TS val 24585569 ecr 24585069], length 0
14:45:04.196511 IP localhost.domain > localhost.60336: Flags [F.], seq 1, ack 20, win 512, options [nop,nop,TS val 24585570 ecr 24585569], length 0
14:45:04.196565 IP localhost.60336 > localhost.domain: Flags [.], ack 2, win 513, options [nop,nop,TS val 24585570 ecr 24585570], length 0
```


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

ISPConfig checkt einfach nur, ob es eine Verbindung zu Port 53 TCP auf localhost herstellen kann. Ist das nicht möglich, wird der Dienst als offline angezeigt.


----------



## mare (31. März 2011)

Wenn "telnet localhost 53" eine Verbindung aufmacht kann ich aber auch nicht mehr viel tun oder ?


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

Und Du bist sicher dass Du den richtigen Server gecheckt hast? bzw. das dns auf ellen servern die nicht dns server sind in ispconfig deaktiviert ist?


----------



## mare (31. März 2011)

Ja, das DNS läuft nur auf dem Masterserver selbst und ist auch nur dort hinterlegt. Die Fehlermeldung kommt ja auch für den Masterserver. Bei den anderen Server gibt es keinen DNS Dienst.


----------



## mare (1. Apr. 2011)

Ich nochmal ;-)

Wenn ich :

- Einen anderen Dienst auf dem Server aktiviere (WEB/DB usw.) wird dessen Status korrekt übers Monitoring erkannt.

- Ich die Funktion _checkTcp aus dem Source extrahiere und per Hand startet wird der DNS Server als online erkannt.

hmm....


EDIT:
Kann es sein, das es daran liegt, das der DNS Server auf die Eingabe
--> fwrite($fp, "GET / HTTP/1.0\r\n\r\n"); keine Antwort liefert.

Ich habe den DNS-Test jetzt auf _CheckUdp umgestellt da läuft es !

System: Debian Squeeze + SVN ISPConfig


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2011)

Welche ISPConfig Version verwendest Du denn, Stable oder SVN? Bei mir läuft das Monitoring unter stable 3.0.3.2 bze 3.0.3.3 RC1 einwandfrei und wir haben auch keine diesbezüglichen Bugreports erhalten.


----------



## mare (1. Apr. 2011)

System: Debian Squeeze + SVN ISPConfig


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2011)

Hab gerade mal das SVN Log gecheckt. Oliver hatte letzten Samstag den TCP Check erweitert und wohl nicht daran gedacht, dass die Funktion nicht nur zum testen des apache eingesetzt wird. Ich habe den BIND Test jetzt auf UDP umgestellt.


----------



## mare (1. Apr. 2011)

Ok, habe ich bei mir lokal auch schon so gelöst gehabt.

BTW: im mail.log sieht ein "HTTP 1/0 GET /" auch irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hab ihm geschrieben dass er sich seine letzten Änderungen nochmal ansieht.


----------

